# Alex Snondgrass bandsaw video



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting video ( old but worth watching again)
https://www.google.com/search?q=carter bandsaw vedio


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, John...one of my favorites...watch it every time I give the bandsaw a good cleaning...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great video. Cuts through all the nonsense.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

He's even better in person. Does a GREAT presentation.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have watched a couple of times but forget the guys name shortly thereafter. Got it marked now.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I posted it cause we have a lot new members that may not have seen it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

When it comes to my band saw I rely on his video.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

appreciate the post, I've finally stored the address for future reference. Definitely worth repeated views.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

He is right about blade drift. I set up according to his method and there isn't any sway when I resaw. Maybe I got lucky with my new blade. We will see how it goes next time I change blades.


----------

